# Eheim Quick Vac pro = awesomeness



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i read a review on someone who bought this product and so I decided to go out and get one myself. In my experience its just great! At the moment Im overfeeding my tank with cut prawns for my baby stingray and after an hr i suck everything out that hasn't been eaten and it gets it all. The pieces it manages to suck up are about 1/2 in diameter. I also use the vac on my 20g tank because when i went to clean the gravel with my syphon it would take out to much water by the time i was 3/4 done cleaning the tank. Now I can clean all i want and the water just going right back into the tank.

this product is A++ in my books and I got it from JL aquatics for $49.99 which is a great price!


----------

